# 2009 Muzzy Classic Results



## markland (Apr 29, 2009)

Here is the attachment for the BAA Shoot results form and lists all the teams that weighed in fish. I have all the totals and individual fish weighed on a Excell form but it is too large to post that form on here. Will be working on my report on the shoot as well, but as you can see from the results we had, this was probably 1 of the best Muzzy Classics ever and every team got into some good fish. We had 71 teams sign up and 63 teams weigh in fish, in fact we had 18 teams with over 400# of fish and the top 3 teams had over 500#, just incredible fishing and weather. A special thanks to all those that helped out and made it run much smoother and to all the participants for coming out and look forward to doing this again next year! Mark 


Name of Tournament: 2009 Muzzy Classic 

Date of Tournament: April 25-26 

Tournament Director: Mark Land 

Number of Teams: 71 

Number of Participants: 201 

Name of Participants/ States They’re From/ Total Amount of fish or weight 

1. Michael Evans, Leonard Berridge, Bud Fleming/GA 505.8lbs 

2. Bubba Suggs/TX, Brandon Tabor, Doug Hunter/OK 504.8 

3. John Hood, Greg Campbell, Jerry Broadnax/GA 503.4 

4. Jeremy Dodson, Jeremy Ploof/GA 494.8 

5. Chuck Belmore, Scott Baxter, Mike Hornbuckle/GA 494.2 

6. Alan Yedor Jr./LA, Josh Dunkle/AR, John Williams/TX 491.2 

7. Butch Samson/AL, Mike Cathey, Jason Cathey/GA 487.0 

8. Tommy Woods, Jason Brual, Todd Thompson/GA 476.4 

9. Andrew Turner, Frederick Ashley, Corey Culbert/NC 459.4 

10. Shawn Adkins, Brian Hatch, Chuck Raben/SC 448.2 

11. Kyle Snelgrove, Cliff Hughes, Andy Barnes/SC 446.2 

12. Chas Higdon, Wade Meeker, Mathew McCrary/AL 441.0 

13. Bruce Bauer, Davy Hinton/KY, Greg Pyle/IN 438.3 

14. Jimmy Dickerson, Michael Johnson, Kenneth Simms/MS 427.8 

15. Jonathan Redding/SC, Josh Evans, Allen Irvin/GA 427.0 

16. Jason Gibson, Aaron Kelley, Bryan Hardin/AR 418.6 

17. Brian Ellenburg, Bryne York, Ronnie Burrell/GA 411.6 

18. Rodney Morris, Hunter Morris, Justin Robinson/GA 402.4 

19. Robbie Robertson, Vince Robinson/GA, Glen Creaty/SC 397.2 

20. Matt Nilsen, Jerod Bibbs, Jeremy Bryant/AL 394.6 

21. Charles Kupfer, Tim Brown/SC, Chris Farris/GA 391.4 

22. Cory Sturgeon, Bill Shank Sr, Bill Shank Jr./PA 390.2 

23. Chris Hilliard, T.J. Davis, Cody Hammantree/AL 381.8 

24. Noah Thomas, Jake Jones, David Thrash/AL 378.6 

25. Rodney Whitt, David Keener/GA 374.2 

26. Jason Kirkland, Brad Clamp/SC 365.8 

27. Bert Turcotte, Robert Belk, Jeffrey Coon/MS 361.6 

28. Eric Pitts, Mick Fowler, Greg Todd/SC 356.8 

29. Keith Payne, Jake Reed, Caleb Jones/AR 352.0 

30. Jason Greer, Mel Greer/IN, Chris Lee/KY 343.6 

31. Jason Evans, Jason Reed/GA 341.6 

32. Tony McGaha, Kelly Mitchell/SC 341.0 

33. Mike McCombie, Jim Draper, Jeff Sageham/GA 336.2 

34. John Gay, Brad Boutwell/LA, Derek Billiot/MS 335.4 

35. Jeff White/FL, Tim Waits, Braxter Setzer/AL 334.4 

36. Gene Hobbs, Ted Cotton, Tony Jones/GA 333.4 

37. Eric Fold, Mark Cunningham, Gary Jackson/TN 325.4 

38. Brian Smith, Jonathan Coile, Tyler Floyd/GA 321.2 

39. Paula Boudra, Brent Boudra, Dean Davis/AR 315.2 

40. Dan Prevost, Jody Acosta, Gray Palmer/MS 314.2 

41. Faron Floyd, Eddie Tooley/TX, Chancy Crowell/AL 313.8 

42. Rex Fuller, Chad Fuller, Blake Fuller/GA 306.1 

43. Nicholas Hillard, Jamie Brooks, Adam Brooks/AL 304.8 

44. Lowell Brannan, Jason Alley, Jimmy Brannan/SC 301.8 

45. Joe Nichols, Craig Hacker Jr./KY, Adam Burton/IN 286.0 

46. Will Simpson, Chris Cannon/GA, Tom Banks/TN 285.0 

47. Chad Sullivan, Gabe Fuller, Jay Peacock/GA 281.8 

48. Clay Rye/KY, Juston Harper, Ron Willett/IN 271.2 

49. Dustin Houston, Casey Watson, Jarett Houston/IN 270.4 

50. Shannon McBride, Todd Payne/AL 269.0 

51. Doug Rushing, Calvin Summers, Joe Williams/MS 255.6 

52. Clete Barton, Chris James, Mitch Williams/GA 252.2 

53. Matt Hyatt, Josh Hyatt, Tim Elkins/AL 249.2 

54. Scott Adams, Steve Young/GA 239.8 

55. Joe Buchanan/IN, Charles Gotee, Damon Cheatam/KY 224.4 

56. Tony Kloeppel, Jacob Kloeppel/TN, Walt Kloeppel/KY 219.6 

57. Greg Harris, David Crowder, Matt Abernethy/NC 215.8 

58. Paul Crumbley/GA, Jonathan Reed, Nick Holman/AL 209.8 

59. Ben Johnson, Zollie Linton/FL, Chuck Ott/AL 201.6 

60. Robbie Chatmon, Phil Baize, Colby Doolin/KY 198.2 

61. Dustin Haynes, Jeremy Oller, Brandon Rogers/IN 188.4 

62. Mike Bommer, Dan Scherer/MO 165.2 

63. Dan Richeson/KY 21.0 

Big Fish Winner: Shawn Adkins Species: Grass Carp Weight: 79.0lbs Big Carp: Mike Bommer & Dan Scherer 42.8lbs Big Buffalo: Allen Irvin 56.0lbs Longest Gar: Mike Cathey 52.75in Total Weight of fish weighed in by 63 teams: 21,594.6lbs Avg weight: 342.8lbs


----------



## S Adams (Apr 29, 2009)

*results*

Markland i didnt know i placed in two boats?the other boat did place better then us.
Thanks 
Scott


----------



## markland (Apr 30, 2009)

Your right, had another team just above you that only had 2 people. Fixed it!


----------



## Hard Core (Apr 30, 2009)

Come on Mark! You act like you have been busy or something. Seriously, hats off to you and all the people that made this weekend possible. Thanks


----------



## SULLI (Apr 30, 2009)

well said chuck people have no idea how much effort is put towards this tourny unless your there glad mark handels it...i would hate be in his shoes about 10am sun.morning


----------

